#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεωτική η τοποθέτηση ηλιακών θερμοσίφωνων στα νέα κτήρια

## Xάρης

Συζήτηση πάνω στην είδηση *ΑΥΤΗ* για το νέο νομοσχέδιο για την «Επιτάχυνση Ανάπτυξης των ΑΠΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Μα ήδη τα βάζουμε και η Ελλάδα μεγάλη παραγωγός γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη εγχώρια ζήτηση.
Η απόσβεση νομίζω ότι όντως γίνεται σε ~10 χρόνια. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολικά πολλά για το κόστος αγοράς και τοποθέτησης και το αντίστοιχο όφελος.




> Πολύ θετικό, αλλά πώς θα εξασφαλίζεται ότι όντως εγκαταστάθηκαν?


Όπως συνήθως. Με υπεύθυνη δήλωση του μηχανικού. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Επιτέλους.Πολυ θετικό αυτό.

Εχουμε ηλιακό από τότε που γεννήθηκα και τα οφέλη είναι πολλαπλά.

----------


## ppetros

Παιδιά δεν ζούμε στην ολλανδία ή στην γερμανία. Ας δούμε τι από όλα αυτά θα γίνει πράξη. Εχουμε και λέμε επιθεωρητές ενέργειας ?, πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ ?, φωτοβολταικά ?, ηλιακά ?? θέλετε και άλλα ? :Γέλιο:

----------


## kdami

Η εξοικονόμηση ενέργεια δεν γίνεται με ηλιακά φωτοβολταϊκά επιθεωρητές ενέργειας κλπ αλλά με ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ.
Αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβουν οι κυβερνώντες αλλά και εμείς.
Αν θέλει 80 λίτρα ζεστό νερό για να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος μπάνιο τότε δεν υπάρχει λύση.
Και για να σας προλλάβω, οι απαντήσεις του τύπου "και αυτό κάτι είναι" είναι το μεγάλο μας πρόβλημα. Πότε δεν κοιτάμε πως θα λύσουμε το πρόβλημα από την ρίζα του αλλά προσφεύγουμε σε μπαλώματα (βάζοντας ηλιακό).
Το θέμα δεν θα επρεπε να είναι η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αλλά ο περιορισμός της ΣΠΑΤΑΛΗΣ

----------

